# Charcuterie boards



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't know what charcuterie meant either. It basically refers to preserved meats (sausage, ham, bacon) but is now a trendy word for appetizer plates full of sausage, cheese, and pickled stuff. 
They are for a new restaurant opening this month. The owner saw my bowls at farmers market and asked if I could make some boards from a variety of local woods. A polite "No" was my first response. I make round stuff only. I don't own a table saw, router or planer. Ever notice when you tell someone "no" they just want it that much more? Anyway, 3 prototypes later this is what I came up with and he liked it. He wanted them each to be a little different, within parameters, so that made it easier. 
Got them delivered yesterday and I'm glad to be done. Too much pressure. They are 2 kinds of elm and sycamore, turned green to finished, some with natural edges, finished with Millie's tung oil.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice work! Bet you get a free meal out of the deal.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Those are really pretty. Are they turned? Did you turn a rectangle, or turn a circle and make it into a rectangle?


PS I like charcuterie and I've never been considered fashionable or trendy. Stogy, cantankerous, fogie, but never trendy. Thanks. I feel a little more modern now!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

difalkner said:


> Nice work! Bet you get a free meal out of the deal.


Thanks and yes! I got a steak meal at our first meeting at his other place and we are invited to a pre-opening dinner next week! Free food is my favorite kind.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> Those are really pretty. Are they turned? Did you turn a rectangle, or turn a circle and make it into a rectangle? PS I like charcuterie and I've never been considered fashionable or trendy. Stogy, cantankerous, fogie, but never trendy. Thanks. I feel a little more modern now!


Thanks. The elm pieces were turned from planks that I chainsawed from logs of just the right width, so the ends are cut-edge and the sides are natural. The sycamore wasn't suitable for NE so I used quarter sawn planks from the trunk, cut them to size on the bandsaw with angled sides to mimic the natural edges of the elm pieces, then turned them.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice. And, to boot, I learned a new haute cuisine word today. I wonder if there will be a restaurant opening in Arlington serving charcuterie. We're not exactly the epicurean epicenter.


----------



## DonAlexander (Apr 12, 2012)

Having made sausage before and having smoke a lot of meat, I know the term charcuterie well but I'd never seen a charcuterie board before today. Those are beautiful - very nice work.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! What's not to like?
Great improvising on the fly.
Appreciate your comment on pressure. One of my friend's daughter is marrying soon and Mom wants to give bowls to the 'maids. I caved and said ok--known the daughter since she was knee high. Had several to show--she picked a style--so they'll all be about 7 in x 4 in or so. (Of course it was a gnarly log.....we'll see) They'll all be close but not identical.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutely nice boards! Looks pretty neat. Smart choice of wood and finish.


----------

